# Rapala X Rap Magnum



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I was wondering if using one of these in the bonito color would be good for fishing off the pier for kings


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

pink was good the past year, but I see that working good


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

What size?


----------

